# FHA vs RRP



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

For a 1917 exterior, what needs to be done differently if the house is being bought FHA? The exterior is peeling badly, so ot needs to be painte
d (required by FHA).


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I *think* that it may fall under HUD, check here to see the differences in scope of work.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I guess that means RRP training is not good enough for FHA??

The HO already has one price for $3200.00. I am guessing they are not following any of the rules.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

No, I think your certification is good, there are just a few things you have to do different. Hopefully Dean will come along and answer, he just got certified as an Inspector.


----------



## CamillusPaints (Jul 12, 2009)

DeanV said:


> I guess that means RRP training is not good enough for FHA??
> 
> One difference is if you are working on a FHA house all workers need to get the class certificate. Training will not be except-able. So basiclly its bull when they told us we could train workers, reality is most loans are FHA and you are bound to tun across one, so drop you wallet.


----------



## Dean CRCNA (Feb 4, 2010)

DeanV said:


> For a 1917 exterior, what needs to be done differently if the house is being bought FHA? The exterior is peeling badly, so ot needs to be painte
> d (required by FHA).


Sorry I missed this one ... probably too late, but for future reference.

An FHA house falls under the LSHR instead of RRP. At this link, it will tell the differences http://www.hud.gov/offices/lead/library/lead/rrp_lshr_guidance.pdf

If this link doesn't work, go to http://www.hud.gov/utilities/intercept.cfm?/offices/lead/library/lead/rrp_lshr_guidance.pdf and click on "open pdf file".

You can do the job, if you are certified Firm/Renovator

Sorry for the delay.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

It sounds like I can only do the job if I am the only one doing the hands on work. 

I would have employees doing the work that would be trained in the field, so that means I am not in compliance for FHA loan properties.

OR does it not apply, since while the loan is FHA, FHA is not funding the work, so RRP is sufficient?


----------



## Dean CRCNA (Feb 4, 2010)

DeanV said:


> It sounds like I can only do the job if I am the only one doing the hands on work.
> 
> I would have employees doing the work that would be trained in the field, so that means I am not in compliance for FHA loan properties.
> 
> OR does it not apply, since while the loan is FHA, FHA is not funding the work, so RRP is sufficient?


It would apply, because of the FHA. If under $5,000, you can use your employees that have been trained (just like the RRP). Can't use dry sanding or scraping, chemical strippers, heat guns that char paint + RRP prohibited. Need to have independent third party to do a "clearance". Give all paper work to homeowner within 15 days.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

The job will be over 5k. With RRP, there is no clearance or testing for exterior work (just visual inspection). Do we need 3rd party clearance there as well? Do they do soil testing


----------



## Dean CRCNA (Feb 4, 2010)

DeanV said:


> The job will be over 5k. With RRP, there is no clearance or testing for exterior work (just visual inspection). Do we need 3rd party clearance there as well? Do they do soil testing


To be honest, unless you are real familiar with LSHR, I would turn over the prep to an abatement company (not that they will actually do abatement). Then you can do the painting. This with the understanding that the paint is lead based paint.

You will need 3rd party clearance even if it was under 5K. Clearance can include soil testing. 

Have you actually gotten the job? If not, then passing on this one may be the best.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

The estimate is scheduled for this afternoon, and besides all this stuff I will not get the job (utilizing my crystal ball here). I wanted to make sure I had good reason to cancel the estimate before doing so.

Thanks


----------

